# R.I.P. Michael Jackson



## IamWEB (Jun 25, 2009)

King of Pop, pop culture icon, legend, and only at 50 years old, cardiac arrest. EVERYONE knows who he is, everyone's heard of him, we all know about Thriller, amongst other hits like 'Bad', or 'Billy Jean', so while he may be gone, everything he was is still here.
Regardless of his problems and setbacks in life, he's still one of the bests in music, ever.

Rest In Peace


----------



## Logan (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah, I just saw this on the news.


----------



## Kian (Jun 25, 2009)

I've had to say it multiple times, forgive me if I'm not terribly broken up about this sick, sick man's death. You can like his music, and feel bad about his upbringing, and be saddened by any death, but the dead ought not to be glorified when they did so many terrible things in their lives.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 25, 2009)

RIP the King of Pop


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 25, 2009)

Kian said:


> I've had to say it multiple times, forgive me if I'm not terribly broken up about this sick, sick man's death. You can like his music, and feel bad about his upbringing, and be saddened by any death, but the dead ought not to be glorified when they did so many terrible things in their lives.



And they ought to be glorified for so many amazing things they did in their lives.


----------



## Kian (Jun 25, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > I've had to say it multiple times, forgive me if I'm not terribly broken up about this sick, sick man's death. You can like his music, and feel bad about his upbringing, and be saddened by any death, but the dead ought not to be glorified when they did so many terrible things in their lives.
> ...



No, they shouldn't. He was terrible man. The only "great" thing he may have done is make some good music, but that's hardly a testament of a person's worth. 

The world is a better place without him in it.


----------



## veazer (Jun 25, 2009)

Kian said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



What "terrible things" do you have proof of?


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 25, 2009)

The worlds is a better place without your opinion in it, and this thread is a better place with you in it, so if you could kindly leave it before things get worse, WE would appreciate it so much.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 25, 2009)

I just heard about this on the news an hour or so ago and been listening intently for awhile and can't believe its actually true. has it been totally 100%confirmed? if so then WOW....

R.I.P. Michael


----------



## Tortin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> RIP the King



Wasn't Elvis the King?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 26, 2009)

whatever the opinion of the man, he made brilliant music, which no doubt forms part of the soundtrack to many of our lives. rest in piece mj.

also, i don't think this is the time to start flaming him for things he may or may not have done in his life. give the man some respect.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 26, 2009)

err sorry, I somehow left "of Pop" off the end of my post.


----------



## veazer (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm just going to say to the people who don't follow up on what they hear in the news, that he was aquited of all charges relating to sexual abuse ever filed against him... And he has donated many millions of dollars to around 40 charities.

R.I.P.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 26, 2009)

His music, dancing, videos and movies have brought a lot of you to my teenage life. I will always remember that


----------



## edwardtimliu (Jun 26, 2009)

RIP Michael Jackson, may him rest in peace


----------



## shoot1510 (Jun 26, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> His music, dancing, videos and movies have brought a lot of you to my teenage life. I will always remember that


A song that Micheal Jackson sing.
Micheal Jackson - Thriller


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 26, 2009)

Bye MJ - only 50 yrs old - that's too young for a father to die.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 26, 2009)

R.I.P King of Pop.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 26, 2009)

That was unexpected. He did some bad things in his life, but still, I'm sad that he died


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 26, 2009)

Gonna miss this guy.. "Beat it" was the best song everr.


----------



## Dene (Jun 26, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> King of Pop, pop culture icon, legend, and only at 50 years old, cardiac arrest. EVERYONE knows who he is, everyone's heard of him, we all know about Thriller, amongst other hits like '*I'm Bad*', or 'Billy Jean', so while he may be gone, everything he was is still here.
> Regardless of his problems and setbacks in life, he's still one of the bests in music, ever.
> 
> Rest In Peace



The song was just called "Bad". Please get your information right >_>

Anyway, kian: Michael Jackson has been proven innocent of all allegations. He has done some of the most work for charity out of anyone in history, and has come out with inspiring songs such as "Man in the Mirror" and "Heal the World", among many many many others that promote nothing but good. I hope you are ashamed of yourself for your terrible comments. 


May as well throw it out there that "Remember the Time" is my favourite song by Michael Jackson, and among my favouritist songs ever.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 26, 2009)

I hate him!!!!!!

cuz he's the king of *pop*


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes, it is sad. Once again, R.I.P. Michael was very...yeah.

!!! I just realized that there are a several famous MJ's. Jordan, Johnson, and Jackson to name a few.


----------



## maxicuber (Jun 26, 2009)

RIP. he was about to hold comeback concerts on the 13th jully in uk


----------



## Shamah02 (Jun 26, 2009)

I couldn't believe it when I heard it...

RIP MJ The "King of Pop"


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 26, 2009)

@Dene: edited. 
@daniel: That would have been funny last week D:

They're actually holding a dedication service not far from here, but I can't make it.


----------



## SparkZer00 (Jun 26, 2009)

RIP MJ keep on moonwalking


----------



## CubeLord (Jun 26, 2009)

sad what happened to him


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 26, 2009)

CubeLord said:


> sad what happened to him



cardiac arrest.


----------



## kjcellist (Jun 26, 2009)

It is sad.

However, I'm annoyed that his death is the only thing on the news. I'm sick of hearing it same story over and over again.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 26, 2009)

AGREED!!!!


----------



## kjcellist (Jun 26, 2009)

Roux-er said:


> AGREED!!!!



Finally, someone who agrees with me!


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 26, 2009)

Mixed feelings. It's sad that he died, and I recognize his contributions, but I think it's getting way more hype than it deserves. He's dead, and the media isn't going to change that no matter how hard they try. Not a big deal.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 26, 2009)

It's not the media, which is doing the right amount of coverage for such an icon, it's the people who have flooded facebook with the same piece of news.


----------



## Dene (Jun 26, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Mixed feelings. It's sad that he died, and I recognize his contributions, but I think it's getting way more hype than it deserves. He's dead, and the media isn't going to change that no matter how hard they try. Not a big deal.



You clearly have absolutely no understanding of how the media works.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 26, 2009)

Dene said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mixed feelings. It's sad that he died, and I recognize his contributions, but I think it's getting way more hype than it deserves. He's dead, and the media isn't going to change that no matter how hard they try. Not a big deal.
> ...



Yeah, I don't really care for one. I just think it's been blown out of proportion.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 26, 2009)

He was like God for entertainment, he can't be blown out of proportion.
People cried tears of joy and practically fainted (some did) over seeing him in concert, and he had a career that was almost his ENTIRE life. He was ready for a comeback too. He's a legend, and icon, it's insane.
Entertainment God, so of course the media will be all over it.

Watch your local news if you want something else  They may have a segment on him, but that's not all they'll report.


----------



## kjcellist (Jun 26, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Yeah, I don't really care for one. I just think it's been blown out of proportion.



I absolutely agree with you.


----------



## Kian (Jun 26, 2009)

Dene said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > King of Pop, pop culture icon, legend, and only at 50 years old, cardiac arrest. EVERYONE knows who he is, everyone's heard of him, we all know about Thriller, amongst other hits like '*I'm Bad*', or 'Billy Jean', so while he may be gone, everything he was is still here.
> ...



@Charlie I understand that you might feel it's a bad time to do that (and it is certainly not ideal), but given the quasi-canonizing of this man that's going on, I felt I needed to say something. And, frankly, I don't see what he's done to earn my respect.

@Dene, that's absurd. Like absolutely absurd. Firstly, you're not "proven" innocent of anything. You are not found guilty beyond a reasonable doubt in a court of law. Did OJ not murder his wife because he wasn't found guilty in a court of law? That's awful reasoning.

I'm not ashamed to be one of the few people willing to say what this man did in his life, rather than just glorifying him because he's dead. 

And, to everyone that has voiced that he's "innocent"- I suggest you read some of the testimony given by his victims. The man won those cases because, like OJ, he had the financial resources to crush his opposition. Money talks. Innocent and "not guilty" are two very, very different things.

And, frankly, you're the last person to be able to tell anyone to reserve comment on anything. I am very judicious about what I say on this forum, but I think it's inappropriate to have this lovefest for a man like Michael Jackson.


----------



## Ton (Jun 26, 2009)

kjcellist said:


> It is sad.
> 
> However, I'm annoyed that his death is the only thing on the news. I'm sick of hearing it same story over and over again.



I have a special button on my tv, if you push it all news disappear, sometimes it is marked red or with on/off . Behind your PC it is not needed to access news site.

Hope this helps

Btw sad news.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 26, 2009)

@kian: He wasn't proven guilty and announced to be guilty, either. You can't prove that he did anything to those children any more than we can prove he didn't.
On top of that, with there being no 'proof' of his innocence as you say, be declared non guilty, and call me crazy for this, might just mean he's not guilty. Who knows? I don't, but I have my beliefs and I have yours.

So controversy aside, he was the King Of Pop, made great music, many hits, and had a music career spanning several decades on nonstop hits. We are celebrating that. We a celebrating a father, and mourning for the kids that lost their father. The parents that lost their son, the friends that lost a friends, the brothers and sisters that lost a sibling. I don't see how that can be so wrong.

Now I have asked you once to leave this thread if you don't appreciate him, and I'm not going to ask you again before Reporting you. I don't want this negative attention in my thread, it's not the time for that. If you have a problem then go make so other thread about it, because I clearly stated to you directly that I didn't want that in my thread, and you've failed to understand or listen to me, which is starting to become upsetting.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 26, 2009)

I have been saying this for quite some time. I think Thriller is one of the best albums ever made.

I do thing MJ was f*cked up in several ways, but regardless of how he was, it is still sad that he died at a fairly young age.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, I don't really miss MJ, I don't have a reason to. But Just as when anybody dies, I really do feel for his family, I know how hard it is to lose somebody close to you.


----------



## mark3 (Jun 26, 2009)

3 children left without a father and now this world is a better place without him?

If we assumed everyone who was "probably guilty" was in fact guilty, we would stuff our jails even more full of people who don't deserve to be there?

Even though celebrities do have an easier time in court because of money, they still have to fight and prove their case. If the prosecution came out with any airthight evidence in Michael's case, he would not have been found not guilty. 

Anyway, I spent the entire day listening to MJ, and you forget all the great things he has done. RIP MJ, the world will miss you.


----------



## Erik (Jun 26, 2009)

Kian said:


> The world is a better place without him in it.



Dude, what's wrong with you? Going all kicking on his ass now that he is dead. If you want some bad attention you can get it. Even though he might have done things that are not totally right (I don't believe he ever had), but then again everyone makes some mistakes in his/her life. Seeing how hard he had it when he was a child, never being understood by everyone, I think you should have some major respect for him. He always stayed pure who he is and I don't believe it is anything but goodness. In a way I pity him too, pity and respect, but such comments.... I'm speechless by such harsh comments. Respect the good sides of someones life, especially after his death. We'll not go on your funeral and be like: "you did this wrong and this wrong and this wrong, he leaves some children without a father, but still the world is a better place"
And that's already enough wasted on this stupid discussion...

May you rest in peace Michael, your music will live on forever.


----------



## Kian (Jun 26, 2009)

Erik said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > The world is a better place without him in it.
> ...



Nothing is wrong with me, Erik. I just find him extraordinarily offensive and the unbelievable glorification he's receiving is amazing. The "father' everyone's referring to does not seem to be fit in any way to play that role. This is the same guy that holds his children over balconies and has set an example for his children that I'd want nobody to follow. I feel terrible for the kids either way, frankly.

But the real point is, and why I said it, *is that he can't hurt anyone anymore. *I think its appalling that nobody gives any credence to the people he victimized. I don't feel bad when people that do the things he did to those innocent children are no longer able to do so.

So yeah, maybe those words were harsh, but mostly they're not seen in the right light, here. I don't want Michael Jackson touching any more kids. 

And I'm not trying to get any bad attention, but if speaking what I think is right does that, I really don't mind. I find it hard to believe that anyone here has had any problem with me in the past, but if not having a problem with me means I have to believe that MJ is a saint and he's never harmed a child (which I believe is fairly evident that he did).

Every life is precious, and I don't wish ill of anyone, but if he did was he was accused of doing then I certainly can't be unhappy that he won't be able to do it again. And I imagine most people would agree with that.

Edit: This has been played out, I've said everything I want to say. If anyone else has a problem they can continue to post or pm me if they'd like, but I don't want to waste this forum's time and space when I've said my peace.


----------



## mazei (Jun 26, 2009)

What if he touched that kid? Would it mean he would go around and touch more kids? How do you know? I'm not saying he wouldn't but then again, no one knows if he would or did or not. All I know is that his music was really something and that is the thing that most of us are thankful for.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jun 26, 2009)

Heal the world, make it a better place. For you and for me and the entire human race.

Not go criticizing someone after he has passed. Show some respect, please.


----------



## mark3 (Jun 26, 2009)

Kian said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



Go ahead and proved that he victimized someone. A team of lawyers couldn't, and I sure know you can't. He made the mistake of holding his child over the balcony, which was terrible. But he admitted it was wrong and apoligized. I am glad you determined this man is better off dead because of your misguided hunches.

And of course you are speaking for attention. You don't comment that one of the most beloved entertainers ever know is better off dead because you simply want to get your opinion out there, you want a reaction.

Songs to listen to: Dirty Diana, Black or White, Rockin' Robin, Bad, Billie Jean, Beat It.

That should het you through at least an A12.


----------



## Erik (Jun 26, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> Heal the world, make it a better place. For you and for me and the entire human race.
> 
> Not go criticizing someone after he has passed. Show some respect, please.


 
amen to that brotha'


----------



## edw0010 (Jun 26, 2009)

While he did some stupid things we cant remember him for that we must remember him for the joy he bought us through dancing and singing.

R.I.P Michael, my best wished to his family in this time of mourning.


----------



## mazei (Jun 26, 2009)

blah said:


> I know this is not the best time and place to say this, but... if he gets a dollar every time any one of his songs is played anywhere around the world in the next 24 hours, he _could_ be richer now than when he was still breathing



Been listening to the radio?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 26, 2009)

blah said:


> I know this is not the best time and place to say this, but...


so....why did you do it anyway?

I send a PM to Kian so let's not discuss that any further.


----------



## Jh543 (Jun 26, 2009)

R.I.P Michael Jackson!  It's sad when I happend


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Jun 26, 2009)

what is Michael Jackson's religion?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 26, 2009)

Good night sweet prince, he just couldn't beat it anymore



Sg.Speedcuber said:


> what is Michael Jackson's religion?


well, his parents were christian, his first wife was a scientologist, his second, well, don't know, and michael is muslim


----------



## Ellis (Jun 26, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> what is Michael Jackson's religion?



why?

anyway, what a sad day 

I was driving with my friend in Westwood a few hours ago. I hadn't seen any news (I don't watch TV and hadn't been on the computer since early this afternoon), but I had heard that he had passed. We saw a bunch of news vans and people with candles and I wondered what was going on. Turns out that we were driving by the UCLA medical center where he died (or was taken to, still not sure which). We nearly got out and joined the vigil but there was no where to park. It was sad to see.

Edit: Farrah Fawcett died too? Wow, where was I?


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 26, 2009)

R.I.P Michael Jackson. 

I was/am a big fan of his, went to his Bad concert in '88 at Wembly, have nearly all his albums and videos etc. I remember trying to learn the thriller dance in my living room and thought that MJ looked so cool in the 'Beat it' video. His music is truly awesome, meaningful and inspiring to everyone and it's a dire shame that this music legend and father of three has died at such a young age, just days before his 'This is it' comeback tour. 

How people can have such bad words to say at a time like this is beyond me. Kian you should be ashamed.


----------



## blah (Jun 26, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > what is Michael Jackson's religion?
> ...



His mom was one of Jehovah's Witnesses. So was he when he did the epic MV for Thriller. That's why there's that disclaimer about him having nothing to do with the occult at the start of the MV.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 26, 2009)

MJ's death unfortunately eclipses the sad news of Farrah Fawcett's death 

To quote one of Adam Buxton's SongWars songs: "_Why can't we all live forever?_" (no, don't answer that: it's rhetorical  )


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 26, 2009)

RIP Michael Jackson, the first English music i heard in my life


----------



## blah (Jun 26, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> RIP Michael Jackson, the first English music i heard in my life



[off-topic]
First Hindi music I've heard in my life is Sutta Na Mila. I've got bad friends.
[/off-topic]


----------



## Berry (Jun 26, 2009)

Damn what an unexpected blow. rip


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jun 26, 2009)

Berry said:


> Damn what an unexpected blow. rip



Messaged youi.


----------



## Garmon (Jun 26, 2009)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Musselman (Jun 27, 2009)

"You're all hypocrites. All of a sudden the media is his best friend? Two-faced ****ers..." -jonlajoie 

its true, everybody hated on him, and know hes gone, we just ****ing love the guy.

i mean hey, some of the best music ever, donated like crazy, and faced the media like a champ. but back when all this **** was going on about him and the little boys, where were you, "omg what a perv". thats right, think hard about it and you'll remember what you really thought about him. 

im not saying i hate him, **** i love the guy, hes dope, but im not going to sit here and say he didnt do that to those kids.

idk 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVACUjHn6yU........ harsh language, but oh so true.... its a joke!

MJ is truely the king of pop, but our generation may not remember him as that 

RIP


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 27, 2009)

Musselman said:


> "You're all hypocrites. All of a sudden the media is his best friend? Two-faced ****ers..." -jonlajoie
> 
> its true, everybody hated on him, and know hes gone, we just ****ing love the guy.
> 
> ...


I still make bad jokes about him. References to Beat it, and about his alleged pedophile tendencies


----------



## Rama (Jun 27, 2009)

My favourite:





Ps. the media sucks, no need to question that, they don't even know the difference between an AVG WR or a Single WR.


----------



## panyan (Jun 27, 2009)

i find it disgusting how the world (media inspired) was so cruel about him: poking fun at his lifestyle, posting hundreds of photos about his face in all the magazines when he was so sensitive about it, constantly claiming child molestation and constantly in a court case! 

*If the world hadn't been so cruel to him while he was alive, he may not be dead now.*

RIP King of Pop


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 27, 2009)

I expect to see several movie biographies come out on MJ now..
Probably none of which that will mention the whole child molestation thing


----------



## guusrs (Jun 27, 2009)

He always was my music/dance hero
Cubing on his music gave me the best results.
I'll miss him....
Gus


----------



## Musselman (Jun 28, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> I expect to see several movie biographies come out on MJ now..
> Probably none of which that will mention the whole child molestation thing



how the **** are they not going to mention the "whole child molestation thing". you make it seem like its nothin, when it was one, or i guess i should say, some of the biggest moments of his life when they went down...


----------



## Yoshikee (Jun 28, 2009)

The bickering on this thread was amusing but a big waste of time i didn't like MJ that much but thats just mean.


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 28, 2009)

Musselman said:


> Zaxef said:
> 
> 
> > I expect to see several movie biographies come out on MJ now..
> ...



The media tends to only focus on positive things in a person's life once they die.. As most of society seems too as well.. Apparently making "good" (sorry, I just don't like his music) music makes it OK to molest little boys.. Don't think so..
Don't get me wrong.. When I heard he was dead, the first thing that came to my mind was that he was a child molester so I didn't feel very sympathetic that he died.


----------



## Escher (Jun 28, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> Musselman said:
> 
> 
> > Zaxef said:
> ...



Show me some proof and I'll believe you. Afaik, its innocent until proven guilty where I am and where you are.


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 28, 2009)

Escher said:


> Zaxef said:
> 
> 
> > Musselman said:
> ...



He was accused of child molestation *several* times, and had sleepovers with children in his bed.
Even if he didn't molest them, that itself is just creepy.


----------



## blade740 (Jun 28, 2009)

He was a great musician, and definitely one of the most influential of all time. However, his actions in the last 10 years or so have been, from what I've seen, despicable. He was a brilliant entertainer but (in my opinion) mediocre human being.

As to the "found innocent" argument:
1. He was very rich. He could afford very expensive, very skilled lawyers. 
2. According to the law, he is innocent until proven guilty. It's very difficult to prove that a molestation happened in the privacy of his own home. There will be little to no evidence of such a crime. Just because a jury can't find enough proof to convict doesn't mean it didn't happen. 

Sure, that doesn't prove that he's guilty, either, but I think the kind of grown man that admits to sleeping in the same bed as these young children and builds a theme park to bring kids to his house should be eyed suspiciously.


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 28, 2009)

I never actually heard anything about Michael Jackson but from my friends, who are all convinced he was a child molester. I never bothered to look anything up about him, and just from what people said about him, I thought he was a very bad person indeed.

But now that he's dead, I'm hearing people talk about how he really was a great guy. And I think that regardless of what my friends have been telling me for a very long time(he is quite frequently a subject in their jokes), I am beginning to think that he wasn't a child molester after all.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 28, 2009)

@ all of Kian's posts- Michael Jackson just died, he's gone.. Even though our comments obviously won't change your opinion of him, your comments were absurd. He's gone, and saying the world is a better place without him is *way* beyond harsh. Just my opinion anyway..


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 28, 2009)

blade740 said:


> He was a great musician, and definitely one of the most influential of all time. However, his actions in the last 10 years or so have been, from what I've seen, despicable. He was a brilliant entertainer but (in my opinion) mediocre human being.
> 
> As to the "found innocent" argument:
> 1. He was very rich. He could afford very expensive, very skilled lawyers.
> ...



Quoted for emphasis 
Well except that I don't think he's a great musician.. Musicians play instruments don't they?
He was a good dancer.. I'll give him that much.. But I didn't like his music


----------



## Edmund (Jun 28, 2009)

Actually I think Kian's posts made perfect sense. It's obvious the guy was a creep and obviously he was extremely mean to kids. And that's not just molesting what about when he dangled his kid from a balcony? I'm surprised that this many people mourn his death. I don't think he was 100% bad and I understand he had a bad childhood but that doesn't excuse the way this guy acted.


----------



## maxicuber (Jun 28, 2009)

HE IS DEAD. SO LET US JUST RESPECT THE MAN. If you DO NOT LIKE HIM, JUST KEEP YOUR COMMENTS TO YOURSELF. 
frankly i am not a big fan of him.
I know what he did was wrong. But no point flaming him now. 
So, lets stay in peace here.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 28, 2009)

maxicuber said:


> HE IS DEAD. SO LET US JUST RESPECT THE MAN. If you DO NOT LIKE HIM, JUST KEEP YOUR COMMENTS TO YOURSELF.
> frankly i am not a big fan of him.
> I know what he did was wrong. But no point flaming him now.
> So, lets stay in peace here.



Yea, that approach to history is so good that we should apply it to Hitler! Let's not talk about the bad, there was just so much good in him to talk about.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 28, 2009)

I believe that he was a god of pop and definatly revolusionised pop like Elvis did to rock. I just think it was a bit strange that he wanted to be like Peter Pan but aside from that I think he was a really great guy.

R.I.P Michael...


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 28, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Yea, that approach to history is so good that we should apply it to Hitler! Let's not talk about the bad, there was just so much good in him to talk about.



He was an amazing public speaker?
Lol..
But I like the reference


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not going to lie, I teared up a little. 

rest in peace.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jun 28, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> maxicuber said:
> 
> 
> > HE IS DEAD. SO LET US JUST RESPECT THE MAN. If you DO NOT LIKE HIM, JUST KEEP YOUR COMMENTS TO YOURSELF.
> ...




Lol. What was good about Hitler? 
Anyway, on the contrary, because he's dead doesn't necessarily mean to respect him (well, I do, sorta; I never really knew too much about him). Now that he's dead, you can talk as much **** about him as you want!


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jun 28, 2009)

YO..... (Profanity) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVACUjHn6yU&feature=channel_page


----------



## Ton (Jun 28, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Actually I think Kian's posts made perfect sense. It's obvious the* guy was a creep *and obviously he was *extremely mean to kids*. And that's not just molesting what about when he dangled his kid from a balcony? I'm surprised that this many people mourn his death. I don't think *he was 100% bad* and I understand he had a bad childhood but that doesn't excuse the way this guy acted.



Does it?? many will judge on the bases how the media reports. 
We would not need judges any more, just media and we all can vote guilty not guilty, or not?


----------



## blade740 (Jun 28, 2009)

In complete contrast to my previous post: I just spent a night playing poker and watching Jackson's music videos for a few hours. I truly do agree that he was the elvis of pop. He turned the "music video" into an art form. His dance moves are still imitated today, in widely varying genres of dance. He had a style that none can compare to, and we've lost one of the greatest artists of our time.

Not looking for flames, but had he died 10-15 years ago he'd be a hero. His personal life since then destroyed a lot of his credibility.


----------



## Dene (Jun 28, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > maxicuber said:
> ...



A lot. 

But on another topic, why was it that one of my posts got deleted, but then this is allowed to ensue? How rude...

blade740: I think you'll find that the opposition was also an extremely wealthy man.


----------



## panyan (Jun 28, 2009)

Dene said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



hitler transformed 30 states into a unified country, he improved infrastructure, built up the currency and gave jobs to every german. Up until 1939 (the final solution) he was a world pioneer and one of the most accomplished men.

there was alot of good about hitler, but history shows we focus on the bad


----------



## Escher (Jun 28, 2009)

panyan said:


> hitler transformed 30 states into a unified country, he improved infrastructure, built up the currency and gave jobs to every german. Up until 1939 (the final solution) he was a world pioneer and one of the most accomplished men.
> 
> there was alot of good about hitler, but history shows we _focus on the bad _



And with good reason!


----------



## panyan (Jun 28, 2009)

Escher said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > hitler transformed 30 states into a unified country, he improved infrastructure, built up the currency and gave jobs to every german. Up until 1939 (the final solution) he was a world pioneer and one of the most accomplished men.
> ...



very true, but the point was to prove that hitler did do some good, even though the majority (what people know him for) is bad


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 28, 2009)

News.
Billy Mays, also at the age of 50, has been found dead.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 28, 2009)

He has officially "beat it"


----------



## Gparker (Jun 28, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> News.
> Billy Mays, also at the age of 50, has been found dead.



WHAT??? Nooooooo!!! He was my favorite! 

Now this cant cant parody him anymore 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Jabo0odyDubs

RIP King of commercials


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 28, 2009)

R.I.P MJ.

One of my favourites:

Doctor my eyes





Billy Jean





Man in the mirror






Michael Jackson was my hero when I was a kid.


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm gonna be honest.. I care more about Billy Mays dying than MJ.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 28, 2009)

Do any of your Michael haters have ANY proof to support that he was a "bad" man?

I'm more upset about Billy Mays, but you haters are annoying >.<


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 28, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Do any of your Michael haters have ANY proof to support that he was a "bad" man?
> 
> I'm more upset about Billy Mays, but you haters are annoying >.<



As I said before.. Even if he didn't molest those kids..
He had an amusement park built at his house to attract children
He then slept in the same bed as those children..
That alone makes him a bad man in my opinion, because it scars the children for life, especially when they have to go to court for him (allegedly) touching them in their special areas etc etc.

He might have made "good music" and he was an amazing dancer, but as people have pointed out, we could use that same analogy with many many people.. We could say some serial killer was an amazing piano player and he was very good at his job as MJ was, but a person's character is more important than their career when we're talking about them after they've died, imo.

And MJ's character is *definitely* not perfect, regardless of proof.

Edit: I think I'm able to take this point of view because I just never really enjoyed his music at all.. His dancing sure, but dancing doesn't make up a whole person.. And everything else I know about him is just horrible.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 29, 2009)

@Zaxef: That depends, was this serial killer known for amazing piano playing skills? 

Also, you making it seem bad with your wording: 'built to attract children'. That is what is was for, but that can be taken out of context given the circumstances, like some mouse-trap to lure kids in the bed with him. o.o

Michael himself said that he was nice to the kids, and gave up his bed for them and slept on the floor, so now there's another matter of what to believe.

I'm positive that MJ connects with kids so much because he sees the happiness they have that he never got. Remember that his father work him and his brothers with practice like crazy from when they were young, and he never got to do regular things a child did. He grew up, but that childhood was always missing, and he connected with kids to fill the void. That's my theory (based off of mostly facts), and I'm not the only one who thinks so.


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 29, 2009)

> Also, you making it seem bad with your wording: 'built to attract children'. That is what is was for, but that can be taken out of context given the circumstances, like some mouse-trap to lure kids in the bed with him. o.o



That was pretty much the context I was implying it in, lol.
That may not be the case but the fact that he admitted sleeping in the same beds as them makes it seem that way.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 29, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> > Also, you making it seem bad with your wording: 'built to attract children'. That is what is was for, but that can be taken out of context given the circumstances, like some mouse-trap to lure kids in the bed with him. o.o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know of any links you could post here that should him admitting it? All I heard was that he said that he gave up his bed for them, not that they slept together.
That still doesn't mean molestation, but that sure is... ODD.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 29, 2009)

maxicuber said:


> HE IS DEAD. SO LET US JUST RESPECT THE MAN. If you DO NOT LIKE HIM, JUST KEEP YOUR COMMENTS TO YOURSELF.


Ok lets try that.


maxicuber said:


> frankly i am not a big fan of him.


Hypocrite.


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 29, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Do you know of any links you could post here that should him admitting it? All I heard was that he said that he gave up his bed for them, not that they slept together.
> That still doesn't mean molestation, but that sure is... ODD.





Zaxef said:


> Blah Blah scroll up ^
> 
> And MJ's character is *definitely* not perfect, *regardless of proof.* IMO



He probably messed up some kids heads for life and it's just down right creepy, and since I don't like anything he's done.. That's what I base my opinion of him on.


----------

